# LEGEND OF THE SEEKER #3:Broken/Season 2/2009



## Truth Seeker (Nov 21, 2009)

*Broken*
Cara's fate is in Kahlan's hands when she goeis on trail for horrific crimes she commited.​


----------



## Shade (Dec 4, 2009)

I finally got around to watching this.  This was a very powerful, moving episode.

The actress who plays Cara is definitely more than just a pretty face.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 5, 2009)

Judging from a search, she just started acting around 2007.

Here's a full pic, of her in the suit.




Shade said:


> I finally got around to watching this. This was a very powerful, moving episode.
> 
> The actress who plays Cara is definitely more than just a pretty face.


----------

